# Saddle bag on Team Pro



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

I have a Brooks Team Pro saddle (steel rails) and am wondering if there is an adapter commercially available that would allow me to hang one of the traditional seat bags (like the ones from Brooks for instance) from my saddle. I would have put up the cash for the TI version if I'd known I would love the saddle like I do. Then I wouldn't have this problem. I'm really close to fabricating something myself, but wanted to see if there was nice clean option available.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Mais Oui.

Voila ........

http://velo-orange.com/vivabagloops.html


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Great! I'll have to order some of those up. I already have one bag to use with those, but have been "eyeing" the Brooks bags really hard. I'm guessing I should have just done a search in my favorite engine to find that? I guess my geezerness shows through at times like this...

Thank you again,
Bob


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*Carradice bag holder*

I have a Carradice bag holder I'd like to sell. It's this one: http://www.wallbike.com/carradice/clamp.html. It's a chunk of steel, heavy and strong. Looking for $20 shipping included.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Wow, that thing looks kinda heavy. I'm not exactly a weight weanie, but I don't know if I'll be putting all that much load in a saddle-bag. I think the item that toomanybikes linked me to was probably more of what I have in mind. I'm thinking of using a bag only a little bigger than a large mountain wedge.

Thanks for the help though.

Bob


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Indyfan, I agree with you, the big Carradice clamp is overkill unless you're carrying a pretty heavy bag.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I had problems with those Velo Orange clamps. I couldn't get them to stay put, and when I added some rubber bits to give them some bite, they just bend and wouldn't hold. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks for the input everyone. I'll think about all this and decide if I really want to put that bag on at all. It's still optional at this point. I'm not putting on enough mileage to need that much stuff right now. Probably in a couple of months.

If there are other thoughts I'm still open...

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*seat bag mounts*

Here's an expensive but good option. Carradice makes a Bagman quick release rack for supporting their large seatbags. If you are using one of their bags, it's ideal. However, even if not using one of their racks, you can remove the support rails and still use the quick release for attaching your bag. It is very quick and easy to remove a saddlebag using the QR Bagman. Here are photos of my touring bike using the Bagman rack with a Carradice Barley seatbag using support rails, and an Acorn seatbag with the rails removed.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I hang my bags from the rails. No loop thingies needed.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I have had problems with the Viva bag loops too, but it's more my bike and saddle I believe. Initially they came loose but I tightened them and that, at least, didn't happen any more.

1. On my Terry Fly, the loops are about an inch too close together, compared to the spacing on the Carradice Barley. 

2. They position the bag about an inch lower than, say, a B17's built-in loops. I get some tire scraping but I ride a 52. Probably even a 54 wouldn't have the problem.

The best answer is a saddle with built-in loops like a B17. I use one on my Mercian, with no other support, and it works great. 

The Barley is a great bag!


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Here's an expensive but good option. Carradice makes a Bagman quick release rack for supporting their large seatbags. If you are using one of their bags, it's ideal. However, even if not using one of their racks, you can remove the support rails and still use the quick release for attaching your bag. It is very quick and easy to remove a saddlebag using the QR Bagman. Here are photos of my touring bike using the Bagman rack with a Carradice Barley seatbag using support rails, and an Acorn seatbag with the rails removed.


I saw those on the Carradice 'site. I may eventually use a bag like the Barley. How easy is it to remove the lower support? Where did you get your's from? It seems that I saw notes a 'site that they are having trouble getting them. 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Bagman*



Indyfan said:


> I saw those on the Carradice 'site. I may eventually use a bag like the Barley. How easy is it to remove the lower support? Where did you get your's from? It seems that I saw notes a 'site that they are having trouble getting them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


I got my Bagman rack from sjscycles.com in England, same place where I bought my Barley. Carradice products are much easier to find in stock and less expensive if you buy directly from England. The support rails on the Bagman are held in place by Allen bolts, which are easy to remove.


----------

